
US Army plans 'Iron Man' armour for soldiers - JumpCrisscross
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24474336
======
PhasmaFelis
Pop-science journalists sure do love comparing things to barely-related things
from pop culture. I rather doubt that the TALOS suit (great name, by the way)
will be able to fly, shoot lasers, and survive in vacuum; and this is one of
the _less_ ridiculous comparisons.

------
swamp40
The US military _loves_ its hi-tech toys.

And that trickles down _significantly_ into the US hi-tech private sector.

Like NASA back in the 60's.

